# Favorite way to fish for walleye/saugeye



## TIGGER

Whats your favorite type of fishing for the walleye and saugeye. My favorite is casting at night for them with rapala's. My second is jig casting for them on structure. My third favorite is trolling for them. I just love fishing for dang critters. Its probably my favorite fish to catch!


----------



## Whaler

Whatever method that is working I will use but my favorite is vertical jigging any time of the year.


----------



## peple of the perch

i like casting cranks. blue or gold /black


----------



## billybob7059

I love how they feel on a vibee. what a rush! I like to vertical jig for them. and If those methods don't work then I like to troll for them with bottom bouncers and spinners. On eire it's all trolling with stinger spoons and rapalas behind jets divers. Walleye are fun to catch but I think other fish put up better fights. On the table however no fish can beat them thats for shure


----------



## misfit

i have more than one favorite  
casting jigs or spoons
drifting/trolling harnesses
vertical jigging
i don't do much in the way of night fishing anymore,but trolling or casting cranks,jerks in the shallows would be on the list if i did.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Crankbaits at night , vibees , and trolling crawler harnesses.


----------



## liquidsoap

I love the twister tails and vibes for some reason. It gives me a bit of a rush I guess


----------



## toad

drifting harnesses, 
guess I'm getting to lazy to keep casting all the time.


----------



## Net

My favorite presentation for pure fun is Lindy rigging on a slow drift. It's kinda like fishing a texas rigged worm for LM. You feel that peck...peck..then drop your rod tip and slowly reel up the slack until you feel the weight of the fish -- then drive home the hook! Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it.


----------



## fishingguy

I like a three way swivel with jig and twister tail dropper and crawler harness up. Good fast drift with a heavy enough jig to keep it down. Maybe not the best way but very relaxing, and a better fight than when trolling and reeling in them water skier's.


----------



## misfit

> My favorite presentation for pure fun is Lindy rigging on a slow drift


 my drifting/trolling method is kinda a spinoff of that and as much fun  
i usually use an egg sinker though,with a harness.usually a smile blade as they can be pulled much slower than a standard blade and still have plenty of action.i get the same goose bumps with that setup  
but i do like lindy rigging too.just don't do it much anymore.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I have had my best luck with jerkbaits at night...and recently was introduced to all the fun to be had with twistertails below the dams.


----------



## smalliediehard

huskyjerks,fireball jigs w/ 1/2 crawler or minnow,and a swedish pimple w/ 1/2 crawler or minow.a vibee works great in the fall though.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I can do all of the methods mentioned, but my very favorite is what I call "Finesse jigging." Al Lindner has some other name for it which I can never remember. Using as light a jig as possible , as small as 1/32 oz., with 1/2 crawler or leech I toss it out 30 or 40 feet. Let it hit the bottom, lift and drop, gradually reeling in. They usually hit on the drop or you just feel the weight as you lift. I love the almost imperceptible tap on the line and the feeling when that heavy fish is actually there. Usually the bigger fish hit more lightly than the short ones.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## LindyRigger

Net said:


> My favorite presentation for pure fun is Lindy rigging on a slow drift. It's kinda like fishing a texas rigged worm for LM. You feel that peck...peck..then drop your rod tip and slowly reel up the slack until you feel the weight of the fish -- then drive home the hook! Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it.


AMEN!

LindyRigger


----------



## esox

I'm a lazy fisher. Give me a good suspended fish, troll/crank bite. If the fish are suspended, then one need not fish the bottom where all the snags are.


----------



## misfit

> If the fish are suspended, then one need not fish the bottom where all the snags are.


 but if one is fishing for saugeyes,one will enjoy much more success fishing the snaggy bottom


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

misfit said:


> but if one is fishing for saugeyes,one will enjoy much more success fishing the snaggy bottom


True. How well do the fireball jigheads work? Do you put the worm on differently?


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Mine is Drifting and casting my own harnesses when there is a breeze and then backtrolling the REBEL back and forth through a small pack of boats with the same harnesses. First they look and laugh, But they don't laugh long when we start catching eyes as we SLOWLY move along as the others just set in one spot due to a lack of breeze to move the boats.God I just love that little tic as another eye grabs the bait!!!!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Fishing-Miller23,

I like Fireball jigs. The short hook with the wide gap are very helpful. The Firetiger color is a go-to for me in the early season on C.J. I don't use them so much in snags because they are really unforgiving. Those hooks do not straighten out! There are weedless jigs but I've never really trusted them to get out of the way on the hookset. I tend to use fairly cheap jigs with lighter hooks in snags and do OK.

MC


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

Thanks, I think I might buy some.


----------



## ying6

1. Late fall husky jerk bite
2. Vibee bite
3. crank bite shallow
4. worm harness.
Something about being out in the cold, working a lure and getting that fish to hit when there isn't another person even thinking about fishing is fun. 
the Vibee bite is fun, pulling up and feeling that fish...ok, off to fish.
ying


----------



## Dougerus

Down here in Ohio River and Muskingum River Country most people us twist tail jigs below the damns. Since there are so many snags most other lures would put deep holes in your pockets  The Sauger have been VERY thick this year they are mostly small 6 to 10 inchers though. You can double up on them almost every cast when you use two jigs if they can get it before the white bass do that is!


----------



## Guest

Jigging nightcrawlers on a double jig rig. 

casting for them with cranks

twistertails in the winter. Man I want to go right now. In the winter.


----------



## awfootball

i troll just two crank baits shad colored that run about 4-6ft in about 10-12ft of water in a cove i found at alum creek in mid spring and early summer and do pretty good


----------



## jay74

I use to troll all day.dipseys with spoons,boards with worm harnnes,and lots of reef runners. NOW lindy rig and lite jigs tiped with leechs.It gets me all warm inside..I cant take it got to go fish now.


----------



## saugmon

For me: June is the hottest month for trolling for saugeye at Indian Lake.

Here's my setup:

10-11 yds of spiderwire
8.5-9' salmon rods-stiffer the better-superior sensitivity
Bomber Model A's B02-trolling in 6' water
3 mph-using gps
Planerboards-running outside of boat 50' +
Lure Retriever, LOL


----------



## icehuntR

For me weight forward spinners on Lake Erie. Tiny Teasers & Storm Pygmies . Mayfly rigs second. Drifting / trolling bottombouncers with worm harness 3rd. Trolling stick baits 4th & trolling spoons dead freakin' last.Caught 2 eyes friday one each on Tiny T & Pygmy , I just love the way eyes strike.That slow pull on the rod , drop it back and set the hook.Bulldog fight back to that boat then in the net & on the ice.


----------



## boaterfisherdude

i love the vibe bite up at IL, all of a sunden BAM, fish on!!!


----------



## esoxangler

I get a kick out of shorefishing at night. (clown is king)


----------



## jay74

Question i have like a tone of vibes never caught a fish on them how do you use them? I always vertical jig them if any advice please fell free.


----------



## TIGGER

Jay, the vibee's for me work the best in the spring time. Cold water on fish that are starting to stage for prespawn. I have always used them right off the bottom. The thing that is a rush about the vibee bite is that really don't know when it's going to happen. 90% on the fall for me at bottom out. I was loosing alot of fish when I started because I was letting the lure hit the bottom too much instead of hanging it a couple of inches off the bottom. The fish would rush up to it , the lure would rest for a second on the bottom , the fish overshoots it and on the lift up catch the fish on the underside rolling it over. I do like to bounce it on the bottom to stir it up every once and a while.
They will also work at night in deeper water during the summer months. I'm learning this right know but it is new to me. Some people I know do very well with this method.
I have seem people cast them like a crank and reel them in. I think they do that when they are searching for the more agressive fish in deeper water.


----------



## saugmon

Vibee's are said to be one of the best saugeye baits at Indian Lake. Jigging,casting,and even trolling.

I've never used one,but snagged onto a few of them while getting some of my snagged bombers freed off stumps.


----------



## misfit

> I have seem people cast them like a crank and reel them in. I think they do that when they are searching for the more agressive fish in deeper water.


 they're not just a deep water tool anymore  
they can be cast in shallow water(under 3 feet)with great results at times.the pumping retrieve,or even steady retrieve will take shallow fish almost any time of year.vertical jigging also can be hot(no pun intended)in the middle of the summer.i do thnk they are tops though,for deep cold water jigging.


----------



## joe01

Jay, Lets give it a shot tonight at NewL. I have a call in juan,


----------



## Be one with the fish!

I have only one walleye. I caught it on a erie dearie tipped with a nightcrawler casting it out. I guess its my favorite way since its my only one.


----------



## big_fish

I like walking the creeks and throwing tiny suspending jerk baits and in the fall jigging off of the peir at pike island


----------



## JIG

They ALL do well at times but the art is to match the bait to what the fish want. Thats the tough part! Second would be the vib and minnow head. Theyll suck it right off the bottom. Just dont leave it rest what ever you fish with!


----------



## shroomhunter

The method to my madness for fishing these baits is to always keep in contact with the lure. By maintaining very little slack on the drop you can feel the fish hit the lure. I use very sensitive rods and Fireline as it telegraphs the hit. I can easily tell the difference between rock bottom or sand and mud.
Most hits do come on the drop but from time to time you will get them just as you begin to lift the bait, those hits are usually crushing and there is no doubt about what happened. I really enjoy jigging these baits while ice fishing, what a blast. Try lifting them just fast enough that you just begin to fell them vibrate, you don't need to rip them but occasionally that does work.
But again the most important thing is to maintain contact on the drop. If you feel anything out of the ordinary set the hook, it's usually a fish!


----------



## jayb

I like a nice semiwindy day with a good walleye chop. Deep diver like a wally diver on 1 rod and a bottom bouncer with a floating worm harness or weapon rig on the other.​ On a calm day, casting jigs or Erie Dearies on one rod and using a slip bobber with a crawler on a circle hook with a small treble stinger about a foot or two off the bottom on the other.


----------



## crab

anyone use erie deries anymore and what do they go for now?


----------



## bobby

The good old erie dearie. I love it when I reel, pause, line & lure swing and just when you begin to reel again - bam, set the hook. And then of course when they look you in the eye at the side of the boat and they dive hard. Really is a thrill.

Love to fish at night, too. Haven't tried cranks at night, sounds like I should, though, huh?


----------



## TIGGER

Erie deries, They threw me for a loope this year. With all the tackle and technigues to catch walleye. Sometimes we and mainly myself overthink the walleye thing. This year I constantly watched fisherman just anchor in a general area and fan cast of hours nocking out a couple roaming walleyes an hour. While I was trying trolling patterns , leadcore and harnesses. I was beeing out fished. I gave in and got some deries and did the same thing for a week and had a ball. Like Bobby said nothing like that strike!


----------



## crawdiddy

i float down the middle of the river and cast larger suspending jerkbaits in all directions. The saugeyes are everywhere. Pointer 100's are my favorite lure.


----------

